# So worried I can't sleep!



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Emilycaitlin and Oink

I may be being really silly but I'm getting really scared that something is wrong with the baby.  When i was 4w 5d i ended up in A and E with a chest infection, i was pretty bad as i couldn't breathe when i lay down.  I managed to keep my temp under 39.  The doctor did say it wasn't a good time to have a chest infection! but he wouldn't give me anti-b's only a drip to try to rehydrate me and bring my temp down.  

I was having a general conversation with someone last week and it got round to having colds etc and when i mentioned the chest infection they said i could of damaged the babies development mainly the brain, they are in no way a medically qualified person but they really have frightened me.  I took it when the doctor said it was a good time I presumed that it could lead to a miscarriage rather than any damage to the baby.

I had a nuchal at the fmc at 12 weeks and they where quite thorough and said everything looked fine but after last week i can't get this thought out of my head.  I don't see the consultant for another 7 weeks and i am going out of my mind with worry now

Sorry to bother you again, but thanks in advance

Shelley


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

stop worrying, you did what you had to, and was told to, in order to be a well mummy and grow your baby.

I had 2 lots of antibiotics when I was pregnant, one lot when I didn't even know I was pregnant when I too had a chest infection and the others when I had a UTI and thought my bladder was going to fall out.

Although any drugs are best avoided in pregnancy, drugs that make you better and are necessary are fine. Antibiotics aren't contraindicated, they are just not to be given without a true reason.

Try to relax and enjoy your growing miracle

Take care x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya Oink

thanks for your quick reply.  I didn't have any Anti-b's and that was the scary part, the conversation last week was the fact the infection itself would of done some damage.  I just wish my friend had said nothing then i wouldn't be sat here stressing about it  

I was so determined to just enjoy and relax through this pregnancy

Shelley x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I hope your friend doesn't come out with any more 'helpful' comments throughout your pregnancy.  I haven't heard of anyone affecting the brain development by having an infection, and you are right, if it had done any damage, you would probably have miscarried at the time.  Your temperature didn't go above 39, so that's something to focus on, and you have recovered ok, and your scan was fine.  Problems in brain development from early on would have started to be picked up by then.

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Shelly

I'm sorry I didn't read your question properly, I'm lucky that I have Emilycaitlin to keep an eye on me  

As my superior said, try not to let your 'helpful' friend help anymore

Take care x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thankyou both for your replies.  It puzzles me why people always think they should tell you horror stories about pregnancy and birth whilst you are pregnant do they not realise the stress they cause you!  Think I will give this friend a wide berth until Christmas. Hopefully I will sleep a bit easier tonight now

Thanks again

Shelley xx


----------

